# Lance Armstrong to road race again



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Off of CNN's site today

the link:

http://cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/2008/09/09/armstrong-to-return-to-cycling-for-cancer-awareness/


----------



## marcski (Sep 9, 2008)

This morning both armstrong and Team Astana (which is managed by Lance's manager during all 7 of his victories) both denied anything.

But this just in off the wire 23 mins ago:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080909...ng_comeback;_ylt=AiFWHlHq8RNPZ.3mKERUhgys0NUE

(edit: this article says he is uncertain what team he will race for...obviously, one would think Astana would be his first choice given that Bruyneel is the manager, but there could be a question whether Astana will get an invite next year..despite it's new state of the art anti-doping stance).


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 9, 2008)

Very exciting, will bring much needed energy back to this years tour...the doping issues have clearly hurt this sport.


----------



## marcski (Sep 9, 2008)

As I've been reading about this all day...I've been wondering if Lance might go Bode on us.  Meaning will he try and start his own team. Bring back Bruyneel, get some class A riders.  Some old buddies perhaps?  He wants to have control at this point with regard to being "transparent" with regard to doping etc.  

Just a thought...Query?


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear Marc,
We wanted you to be the first to know – it's true.
There are times in life when the game changes, when you look at the world differently and you know you must do what's right. 
So, once again, Lance is changing the game. Today, it's still not about the bike. It's about people, their families and friends fighting the greatest fight of their lives – both in the U.S. and around the world. It's about straight and open talk about cancer, breaking the silence and eliminating the stigma and discrimination survivors experience. It's about a moral obligation to fight this disease no matter who or where it strikes with everything we've got.
The LIVESTRONG Army's commitment and dedication has started a movement to change cancer policy, research funding and access to care – a fight we must all commit to continue. We cannot stop now. We must increase our efforts and work to make cancer not only a national priority, but a global priority as well. Together, we can help inspire and empower the millions of people affected by cancer worldwide.
Now more than ever, we need you to join us. Whether you make a gift, join the LIVESTRONG Army or consider the presidential candidates' cancer plans before you vote, you will make an important impact on the future of cancer.
Read the official statement or watch a video message to the LIVESTRONG Army from Lance in his own words.
Thank you for all you do to support our efforts.
LIVESTRONG,

Doug Ulman
LAF President and CEO


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

http://livestrongblog.org/2008/09/0...rn-to-professional-cycling/?tr=y&auid=3991019


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

As much as I appreciate the athleticism of Lance, and as much excitement he brings to the TDF, I'm not so sure I'd subject myself to the sanctioning body of the TDF and their scrutiny.

I'll watch and I'll cheer, but I pity him for the crap he's about to dive in to.


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> As much as I appreciate the athleticism of Lance, and as much excitement he brings to the TDF, I'm not so sure I'd subject myself to the sanctioning body of the TDF and their scrutiny.
> 
> I'll watch and I'll cheer, but I pity him for the crap he's about to dive in to.



The point of his coming back is for his drug testing to be as transparent as humanly possible.  He's apparently going to set up a website dedicated to it.

I believe the whole purpose of this is so the cancer patients that look up to him know his example was set w/o using performance enhancers more than for anything else.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Marc, I believe that and trust that.  He is someone I hold in high regard
But I also know that he suffered a great deal of sabotage and false testing at their hands in the past


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

He's speaking at a conference I'm going to in Oct...

Psyched....


----------

